

Rooted - A Stack Exchange for computer security questions - charliesome
http://www.askrooted.com/

======
jusob
What is the difference between the security tag on <http://serverfault.com/>?
<http://serverfault.com/questions/tagged/security>

------
benwalther
Why not just post these questions on stack overflow, under the 'security' tag?

~~~
charliesome
Stack Overflow is about programming in general, this website specializes in
security on its own. Furthermore, this site accepts security questions that
may not necessarily be programming related

------
wazoox
That's a nice SO clone, What is it built upon? Obviously it isn't a SO site.

~~~
dpritchett
StackExchange is the whitelabel SO clone service Joel and Jeff are hoping to
grow with VC funds.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Close, StackExchange is the whitelabel SO-derivative hosted by Fog Creek. But
it is not what they are hoping to grow with VC funds, it's a separate entity
than Stack Overflow proper, which is what they're trying to grow with VC
funds. It's a little non intuitive but not terribly so.

------
ra
"Rooted" is a common colloquialism here in Australia :-)

~~~
charliesome
Basically if your box gets rooted, you're fucked ;)

